# [SOLVED]Error occurred during kernel compilation !

## drudox

Hi everybody ! 

I have just move from KDE/plasma to gnome .. so I followed all the wiki about installing gnome without systemd .. ! https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GNOME/GNOME_Without_systemd

now after I have installed gnome (changing profile .. and use one from overlays). Then I have tried to compile kernel , 4.13 .. .Error , 4.12.X same error ! could somebody try to help me about ?? here the error i get :    

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# genkernel all --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config 

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 67

* Running with options: all --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.12.5-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2017-09-09--15-06-22.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 4.12.5-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as requested by configuration FIRMWARE_INSTALL=no...

*         >> Compiling 4.12.5-gentoo modules...

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending udev cpio data...

Package systemd was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `systemd.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'systemd' found

cp: impossibile eseguire stat di '/lib64/udev/rules.d/99-systemd.rules': File o directory non esistente

* cannot copy /lib64/udev/rules.d/99-systemd.rules from udev

cp: impossibile eseguire stat di '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf': File o directory non esistente

* cannot copy /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf from udev

cp: impossibile eseguire stat di '/network/99-default.link': File o directory non esistente

* cannot copy /network/99-default.link from udev

* ERROR: cannot find udevd

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] y

*  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] y

*Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] y

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

*--

*Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*Provide debugging asserts for adding NO_HZ support to an arch (RCU_EQS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*Force round-robin CPU selection for unbound work items (DEBUG_WQ_FORCE_RR_CPU) [N/y/?] n

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Enable CPU hotplug state control (CPU_HOTPLUG_STATE_CONTROL) [N/y/?] n

*Notifier error injection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*  MKPIGGY arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.S

*  AS      arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.o

*  DATAREL arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

*  CC      arch/x86/boot/video-bios.o

*  LD      arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

*ld: arch/x86/boot/compressed/head_64.o: warning: relocation in readonly section `.head.text'

*ld: warning: creating a DT_TEXTREL in a shared object.

*--

* Running with options: all --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: cannot find udevd

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

Last edited by drudox on Sun Sep 10, 2017 3:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drudox

nobody have sone idea?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> Package systemd was not found in the pkg-config search path.
> 
> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `systemd.pc'
> 
> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
> ...

 

As you pass on your custom kernel config, please check if htis is set

```
grep SYSTEMD /usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config
```

This should be result when it is not set, than you have to set it:

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

--

You may read the kernel upgrade guide.

/usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

for a 4.12.x kernel usually needs

make oldconfig

----------

## drudox

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# grep SYSTEMD /usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

```

and this is ok ... !! 

the thing that looks very strange is that i've compile in the same way kernel 4.12.8 (before modify profile .. remove kde.. and install gnome) using 4.11.6/.config file ! I have also tried to compile kernel without oldconfig .. and re-setting the configuration by menuconfig .. but i get the same error ! ... could you help me ? i'm going crazy   :Razz: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

drudox,

Something in genkernel wants to include systemd in your initrd and you donn't want it, nor do you need it.

Which profile do you have set?

```
eselect profile list
```

will show one with an *

What are your USE flags?

Please post the output of 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## drudox

I have try with 2 different profile ! " 1) " 

```
dantrell-gnome:default/amd64/3.24
```

  then i'll back to 

```
default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop
```

 (profile that i have always used before moving to gnome ) and I have triied to compile again the kernel .. but i got the same error!! 

I use this Use flag : 

```

USE="X multilib pulseaudio abi_x86_32 gtk !qt4 qt5 pcre16 driver kms xvmc uvm alsa dvd \

     dbus cdr opengl truetype xft type1 cleartype \

     corefonts bluetooth"

```

(onestly i never changed it from the first installation .. one years ago .. )

here the resul of emerge --info[/code]

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge --info

Portage 2.3.8 (python 2.7.13-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r4, 4.12.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.12.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    16445788 total,   6631452 free

KiB Swap:    4095996 total,   4095996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 07 Sep 2017 17:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 71c05c4c03ed7d3f34867121bf7a1f5ec99ebe3e

Head commit of repository dantrell-gnome-3-24: 6fa1245a46c8772d1b14f4ab921d0fa018d8b82b

Head commit of repository dantrell-gnome: dc7abdd1f4ff57df3746aa1f7b51412dfcf21786

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28.1 p1.0) 2.28.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.13::gentoo, 3.4.6::gentoo, 3.6.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.30::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.11::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

nightmare

    location: /var/lib/layman/nightmare

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

posativ

    location: /var/lib/layman/posativ

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

dantrell-gnome-3-24

    location: /usr/local/portage/dantrell-gnome-3-24

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/dantrell/gentoo-overlay-dantrell-gnome-3-24.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 100

dantrell-gnome

    location: /usr/local/portage/dantrell-gnome

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/dantrell/gentoo-overlay-dantrell-gnome.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 150

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="!qt4 X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri driver dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kms lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pcre16 pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb uvm vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xft xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

drudox,

Your profile and USE flags are OK.  The important point is that systemd does not appear anywhere.

Your kernel built successfully, it was the initrd that failed.

I don't use genkernel but it must be something its its configuration that wants to include systemd in the initrd.

Please put the following files onto a pastebin.  Its probably in one of those.

```
* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load .. 
```

----------

## drudox

Ok ! thanks for helping 

genkernel.conf :  https://pastebin.com/sQzVhFmf

config.sh https://pastebin.com/QG2z65Hz

module_load : https://pastebin.com/yHcjnKDn

----------

## drudox

I have solved downgrading to genkernel-next 65 (stable) !! thanks for your help

----------

## ryszardzonk

I stumbled upon the same problem and indeed downgrading genkernel-next helped. Version 66 from unstable also works.

----------

## Dragonix

Hey, I've got the same problem. I solved it by adding "--no-udev" - however, I'm not sure if that's really what I want to do as I'm quite sure, that I'm using udev...

As ryszardzonk wrote, I can corroborate that 66 was (is) working fine, without "--no-udev".

----------

